# TRUE love...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

An elderly gent was invited to his old friends' home for dinner one evening.

He was impressed by the way his buddy preceded every request to his wife
with endearing terms calling her "Honey, My Love, Darling, Sweetheart, Pumpkin," etc.
The couple had been married almost 70 years, and it seemed they were still very much in love.

While the wife was off in the kitchen, the man leaned over and said to his buddy, "I think it's wonderful that, after all the years you've been married, you still call your wife those loving pet names."

The old man hung his head. "I have to tell you the truth, he said. I forgot her name about ten years ago."


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------

